# recovering!



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

I never thought this would happen, but I can honestly say im recovering.. It started two days ago, and things have just been getting better and better. Please guys have hope, I cant even begin to tell you how deep I was in this hell, no matter how bad it gets, it can ALWAYS get better. Some good pointers are working out, I was also taking 5-htp, and just going out and doing things, even little things like walks and cleaning your room etc. It all adds up. now im not 100% recovered but I feel at least 60% better, and I hope it keeps improving. Getting enough sleep is also key. Please dont give up guys, think positive and positive results will happen.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my God, this is SO awesome!! There are so many people recovering these days









Keep up the good work, well done


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

willykins said:


> I never thought this would happen, but I can honestly say im recovering.. It started two days ago, and things have just been getting better and better. Please guys have hope, I cant even begin to tell you how deep I was in this hell, no matter how bad it gets, it can ALWAYS get better. Some good pointers are working out, I was also taking 5-htp, and just going out and doing things, even little things like walks and cleaning your room etc. It all adds up. now im not 100% recovered but I feel at least 60% better, and I hope it keeps improving. Getting enough sleep is also key. Please dont give up guys, think positive and positive results will happen.


 Uplifting post, its been a full week since you posted this, hows your improvement coming along?


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's great! I'm really happy for you.


----------

